# Coleman cooler swarm trap/nuc



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok, I own a campground and people leave lots of coolers behind. I saw a Coleman 48 and converted it into a 7deep nuc/ swarm trap. It seems like the perfect size with just a few modifications works great. Has anyone used these before? Figured I could also use it when I pull honey supers.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There is nothing that _Swarm King_ Ollie hasn't tried. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214370-Cooler-Bait-box
See posts #1 and #8. No, they are not _Coleman _coolers, but ...


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Now I am remembering all the old coolers I have pitched in the past!

Neat trap!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Very cool, I have an old cooler in my barn that I just knew I would eventually use for something.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Excellent idea Dam Bees, i bet ihave at least 6 of those coolers in the garage I think they wouldbe perfect when doing a cutout or going on a swarm call. 
Jojns Bees


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Using these for bait boxes (and honey frame collection) is a great idea. Light weight, handles, easy close up when you want to move the bees after they move in, discreet...now to find out if the bees WILL move in? I have one old cooler I can use to try out as a bait box this spring. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

I will post updates on the "cooler" Swarm trap. I have swarm bait but my cousin says it may only attract the Cool Bees


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

DAM Bees said:


> Ok, I own a campground and people leave lots of coolers behind. I saw a Coleman 48 and converted it into a 7deep nuc/ swarm trap. It seems like the perfect size with just a few modifications works great. Has anyone used these before? Figured I could also use it when I pull honey supers.


Do you have any updates? The bees don't roast in that (can see it being good in the winter!)?


----------



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

In addition to the closable door, there are two large screened vents located close to the top on both ends. I made a second cooler unit and they worked great for transporting the frames of bees I pulled off my two Hogan bee traps. They are lightweight, close up without worries of bees escaping, and I think quieter because they are insulated. This keeps the bees calmer.i also used them to transport honey supers when I harvested.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've seen one used like that a while back. Can't remember where though. It's a great idea to repurpose an old cooler.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

When tenants move out in the middle of the night or evicted, they always leave mattresses, sofas and coolers. Now what do I do with the mattresses and sofas?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sofas... in a campground?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> There is nothing that _Swarm King_ Ollie hasn't tried. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214370-Cooler-Bait-boxSee posts #1 and #8. No, they are not _Coleman _coolers, but ...


I am over my winebox bait hive phase, my fishbox bait hive phase, my packing crate bait hive phase and my five frame nuc bait box phase. I am now only making bait hives from eight and ten frame brood chambers. We moved this old winebox bait hive last weekend and my helper demanded it be retired when it leaked from three places. Look at all that nice swarm attracting red propolis going to waste. And yes Charlie and Ray....I caught 50 bait hives this year out of 65 set. That's $4500 saved over packages and better bees too boot. Another bait catch two months after capture. Four pictures:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Gee Ollie,

Is there no end to your bragging? I caught a total of 22 baits but had less than half of the traps out that you deployed. I'm just a humble retired public servant so you won't see me bragging on Beesource.


----------

